

New Fuel Cell System 'Generates Electricity with Only Water, Air' - markbao
http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english/NEWS_EN/20080613/153276/

======
shiro
Nah, the article (and the claim of the inventors) were very misleading. Soon
after this publication, more detailed interview to the inventors were
reported, and the inventors admitted that they use metal oxidation process to
produce H2 from the given water. So it consumes that metal in order to produce
electricity (and it also produces metal hydroxide as waste). Calling the
system as "generates electricity with only water and air" is almost a fraud,
imho.

I couldn't find English article of the interview. Here's a link to the
Japanese one. <http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/NEWS/20080613/153278/>

------
timcederman
I think everyone should be skeptical. It's standard woo-woo bunk. I'm not sure
how this bubbled to the top compared to similar scams...

------
brunnock
The Slashdot entry on this story is skeptical.

<http://science.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/06/14/1737231>

